#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 活動企劃部 >  > [消息] 2011年  獸月曆開始訂購^^~

## 楓狼

這次又有獸月曆了喔~

這次作者群相當堅強(應該吧")

已經可以開放訂購了一本曰200元

如果有需要請私訊息給我~請只要發一次喔>W<

數量 姓名 住址 面交可以在北部喔~

如果郵寄的話要多付郵資~如下

1~2本 50元
3~4本 70元
5本或更多 80元


再來歡迎作者群~

封面:灰狼巴洛克  是小洛喔˙W˙/

01    T-BONE  丁骨牛排

02    小黑貓  (B.CAT)

03    帝哲    (http://www.stfurr.com/)   很多人不認識這位作者 所以附贈網站

04    御櫻雪弁天  御櫻大大~~

05    不知識份子   獸BEAST 作者

06    KUBU   女王大人

07    雷夫    是個雷夫

08    和魯夫  和魯夫~~~(?)

09    V仔狼    V仔狼是潛水獸喔

10    翔氣    渦流球的作者˙W˙/

11    魔拉茲雷   蜥蜴(?)

12    拉昂   拉昂大大~~

如果有興趣請請發私人訊息

下面有封面圖喔˙W˙/

感謝大家

----------


## 闇影龍

雖然某龍很想買...

但是住在澎湖......

某龍在這邊呼喊一下>口<!!!

有沒有澎湖獸要一起訂的阿  :jcdragon-ahh:

----------


## 幻狼

~~~~好想買~~~
之不過可以寄來香港的嗎>///<
那個200元應該是台幣吧,
如果可以的話幫我換算港幣吧~
再如果可以送來香港再上價錢可以的話我會訂購的><

----------


## 楓狼

> ~~~~好想買~~~
> 之不過可以寄來香港的嗎>///<
> 那個200元應該是台幣吧,
> 如果可以的話幫我換算港幣吧~
> 再如果可以送來香港再上價錢可以的話我會訂購的><


香港的話~郵資要另外出喔~

這樣子建議多找幾位朋友~然後一起定會比較便宜呢^^

----------


## 幻貓

這陣容很堅強〈認真
可惡要是我在臺灣就好了〈搥牆

能不能請楓狼幫忙代墊，明年暑假回去再面交?QAQ
就算有六個月沒辦法看但好歹也能當收藏啊啊啊><

----------


## Dingz

> ~~~~好想買~~~
> 之不過可以寄來香港的嗎>///<
> 那個200元應該是台幣吧,
> 如果可以的話幫我換算港幣吧~
> 再如果可以送來香港再上價錢可以的話我會訂購的><


Yo~ _幻狼_,要一起買嗎??
小鼠也是香港人~~

這個月曆很有收藏價值
說不定我老了後升價百倍啊 (?)

----------


## 藍焰

請問一下獸歷多大啊?以及付款方式
因為之前並沒有訂過獸歷
問一下再確定是否要買，如果確定的話我會寄私訊的，感謝

----------


## 月光牙狼

喔喔  

2011年的獸月歷出來了呢WW

這次畫師好像有小小的變動一下?

如果跟去年一樣的話

小狼我記得沒錯的話

大小差不多B5

付款方式貌似以ATM付款(?)

基本上是沒問題的埃(<-之前有訂過

這次封面也很吸引狼呢=W=

----------


## 楓狼

> 請問一下獸歷多大啊?以及付款方式
> 因為之前並沒有訂過獸歷
> 問一下再確定是否要買，如果確定的話我會寄私訊的，感謝


大概是B4(A4的一半)

付款方式 北部可面交   其他地區是郵寄方式要額外加收50元的運費

可以多找幾隻獸和買運費會便宜些

----------


## 翔風狼獥獥

獥也想要買一份><

可是獥住在高雄QQ
不會ATM轉帳耶 (??
可是還是很想要>^<

可以用寄的嘛OwO!? (到附近便利超商取貨那種><

如果可以的話就先謝過大大了><

----------

